# if you had one day left to live:



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

_I know this isn't in the right sub-category but wasn't sure where to put it_

What would your last meals be? 

For me it would be:

Breakfast - a big fry up (bacon, sausage, beans, fried bread, mushrooms, tomato, toast, normal bread, fried egg, scrambled egg) with a nice cup of tea.

Mid morning snack - grapes

Lunch - tuna & red onion sandwich with an icey cold bottle of coca cola

Afternoon snack - doritos and salsa

Dinner - spaghetti bolognaise with garlic bread cheese and chips

Dessert - my nanas apple crumble with ice cream.

Then a nice hot chocolate with squirty cream & marshmellows :3

Mmmm can you tell I'm hungry lol


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

I take it that you have been on a diet for quite some time. 

But some cultures make specific list of what to do (including meal) on such occasion.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Do you count 2 days as a long time? Hahahaha
I'm just so hungry right now lol, and also interested to know what people would eat compared to what I'd eat!
Because, let's be fair, if you've got one day left to live I'm pretty sure you wouldn't stick to your diet right?! Lol.
Well, you learn something new everyday! That's interesting, I didn't know people had set meals incase of this happening!


----------



## Lheain (May 31, 2013)

Only fruits, some green sladads, I would like my last day to be light and calm, without me laying in my bed and wanting to die. If I would eat what you wrote i gues i wouldn't wait for the end and commit suicide...


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Really?! Well that's a completely different perspective on it lol! Its down to opinion isn't it  I'd definitely want to pig out, guilt free on everything I love to eat lol! Then again I don't know if I'd be able to fit it all in, I only usually eat one meal a day, sometimes two lol. Yours is probably the sensible way though mind


----------



## Lheain (May 31, 2013)

If your on a diet and desparate, you should look up 80 10 10, especially for the summer if you want great results, and eating without calcucating callories, plus I'm using it to fight depression..


----------



## ADELIA (Nov 8, 2012)

Your style of talking says that you always hungry..:yes Dont be so hungry otherwise you will get fat on your belly.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

ADELIA said:


> Your style of talking says that you always hungry..:yes Dont be so hungry otherwise you will get fat on your belly.


Well that's a great idea! I know, I'll just stop feeling hungry therefore I won't eat therefore my belly won't get big...:no
Umm...

Okay everyone is yet again missing the whole point of my thread
I wasn't aiming for people to comment on what I'd have as my last meals, nor the fact I need to *stop being hungry* I was simply asking what everybody else would have, my god you'd think it was rocket science -_-


----------



## superintegral0027 (Jan 24, 2013)

If I had one day left to live, these would be my meals:

Breakfast: Cereal filled with liquid-like barbecue sauce. A gallon of milk.
Lunch: Barbecue chicken with a side of freshly picked corn and mashed potatoes.
Dessert: Pistachio ice cream sundae with a bag of cherries and blueberries.
Dinner: A chicken sandwich and bacon.
Dessert: Macaroons, muffins, and cupcakes. Another gallon of milk.

Before the day ends: I will continually eat fruits until the time comes.

I don't normally eat a lot of food like the list above, but if I had one day left to live, I expect that I would eat like this, haha.


----------



## MajorFailure (May 25, 2013)

I would probly just do stupid things like run around in a mankini.... As for eating I'd probly live at KFC for a day


----------



## music1983 (May 22, 2013)

why you would care about only eating when you know its the last day of ur life that you are left with,one will probably try to have some fun you know


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I could make a naughty joke, but I think ill hold back this time :b


----------



## New User (Jun 1, 2013)

If only everyone lived everyday like it were their last... Doesn't it say something like that in the bible?


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I wouldn't be able to eat. But your choices all sound very nice and it's a good thread idea.


----------



## guss (Feb 28, 2012)

Bonjour Tristesse said:


> I wouldn't be able to eat.


haha, mte.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't know but I think I would want cheesecake... not sure what else but definitely cheesecake!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

It definitely has to be pu$$y.


----------



## zeebraynz (Jun 11, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> It definitely has to be pu$$y.


Of course i gotta agree with mr. rockstar.

Breakfast: I would drink some beer or an awesome flavored drink thats tastes delicious, eat pu$$y, take some shrooms or acid

Lunch: i would take some XTC pill probably like 2 or 3 or maybe even 4 mollies, Drink some more and try to get laid as much as I possibly can :yes orgies hopefully too

For Dinner: I would try to bust a nut for my last time (with a girl of course, no handy) then shower. BUY two whoppers from BK, A Deep dish pizza with 6 different kinds of cheeses, pepperoni, sausage, mushrooms, pineapple, a lil a ham, sum peppers and onions, with stuffed crust, then some oreos or other cookies, doritos, ranch, fried chicken, a snickers, dr. pepper, mountain dew, rockyroad ice cream, french fries/potato wedges.

Maybe late at night: since we all are going to die; i would suggest playing a real life match of call of duty. giving everyone an assault rifle and a pistol. that way if they get shot and they still survive they can commit suicide if they want.

hopefully it was not too graphic or lewd, but its my last day alive i want to enjoy it to the fullest!!! yay honesty!


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Breakfast: A nice fat bowl...  of Fruity Pebbles, some orange juice, maybe some biscuits lathered in gravy. 
Lunch: I'll take some chicken strips, a strawberry sundae and a plate of home-cooked fries.
Dessert: I guess uhh.. the strawberry sundae will have to wait until dessert. I'll also take.... Hmm. Some mint chocolate chip ice cream.
Dinner: Beef stew, some corn, some mashed potatoes, maybe a steak.
Dessert: I dunno, let's go with what's left of the mint chocolate chip ice cream and uhhh... some chocolate-covered strawberries.


----------



## That random dude (Dec 21, 2012)

RACHEL1994 said:


> Really?! Well that's a completely different perspective on it lol! Its down to opinion isn't it  I'd definitely want to pig out, guilt free on everything I love to eat lol! Then again I don't know if I'd be able to fit it all in, I only usually eat one meal a day, sometimes two lol. Yours is probably the sensible way though mind


Once a day:sus.


----------



## marybobary (Jun 19, 2013)

Pizza all day


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

grilled Lobster and crab with sea scallops, drowning in butter

Then the most rich Cheese cake with blueberries, and real French Chocolate mouse !!


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't know what I would do at all. I would probably want to be alone just like every other day of my life. I would want to hide away like a dog going under the porch to die. Man, that's depressing. I f---ing can't take life. It's such a piece of s---.


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

If it was my last day I would have:

Breakfast:

- Ice cream with chocolate sauce and strawberries

Lunch:

- Cheese burger, chips, onion rings and a chocolate milkshake

Afternoon snack:

- Calzone pizza with a pint of pear cidre

Dinner:

- Lasagne with lots of chedder cheese and garlic bread and a Jack Daniels (on the rocks)

Supper:

- Raw chicken and a pint of vodka with 20 paracetamols in it.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd probably be snacking all day. In no particular order, I'd have: chocolate cheesecake, egg/bacon/cheese on a roll, pancakes, margarita, chocolate truffles, cheddar and sour cream chips, barbecue chips, scone with butter, peppers, stir fry, pizza, and a Greek salad. And a lot of coffee. Coffee makes me happy, and I'd need something to lift my spirits knowing I'd never see another day. Of course in reality, if I knew I really had only one day left, I probably would hardly eat anything. I'd be afraid of wasting one minute with the people I love. I'd probably spend the whole day talking and holding on to them.


----------

